# CPU auslastung beim CD rippen mit dem Audiograbber enorm



## Murphy-Sepp (25. Mai 2007)

Ich wollte grad eine CD mit dem Audiograbber rippen, doch dabei sah ich, dass die CPU belastung beim Kopieren auf 100% steigt.
Ich hatte also insgesamt auf der Anzeige "Geschwindigkeitsprobleme. 400"
stehen. Beim encoden mit lame hingegen war die CPU auslastung normal.
Woran kann das nun liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2007)

Murphy-Sepp am 25.05.2007 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte grad eine CD mit dem Audiograbber rippen, doch dabei sah ich, dass die CPU belastung beim Kopieren auf 100% steigt.
> Ich hatte also insgesamt auf der Anzeige "Geschwindigkeitsprobleme. 400"
> stehen. Beim encoden mit lame hingegen war die CPU auslastung normal.
> Woran kann das nun liegen?




rippen ist rel. rechenintensiv, da die dateien ja ausgelesen und umgewandelt werden. es kann dann vor allem, wenn die CD schwer zu lesen ist (kann zB ein kopierschutz sein), nochmal schwieriger werden. teste mal ne andere CD, oder auch mal das tool CDex, ob die CD da genau so lange dauert.


----------



## olstyle (25. Mai 2007)

Wenn du bei der entsprechenden CDs weiterhin Probleme beim auslesen hast könntest du EAC versuchen. Das Programm ist zwar etwas langsamer als die Konkurrenz, kann aber dafür auch noch sehr verkratzte CDs lesen und bietet die beste Auslesequalität.


----------



## SaPass (25. Mai 2007)

Murphy-Sepp am 25.05.2007 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte grad eine CD mit dem Audiograbber rippen, doch dabei sah ich, dass die CPU belastung beim Kopieren auf 100% steigt.
> Ich hatte also insgesamt auf der Anzeige "Geschwindigkeitsprobleme. 400"
> stehen. Beim encoden mit lame hingegen war die CPU auslastung normal.
> Woran kann das nun liegen?


Wäre doch ganz nett zu wissen, welche CPU du hast^^


----------



## olstyle (25. Mai 2007)

SaPass am 25.05.2007 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy-Sepp am 25.05.2007 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er hat einen Athlon XP2800+ .
So ein Gamerprofil ist schon eine feine Sache  .


----------



## SaPass (26. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 25.05.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy-Sepp am 25.05.2007 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte auch am Prozessor liegen, da der schon recht alt ist. Ich hatte den auch bis vor ein paar Monaten und hatte auch Probleme bei solchen Anwendungen


----------

